
Agnès Varda Was a Living Work of Art - laurex
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/agn-s-varda-was-a-living-work-art-1198251
======
mortenjorck
Alas, much of her filmography is hard to find with the demise of Filmstruck,
but Varda’s 2017 collaboration with French muralist JR, “Faces Places,” is a
joyous thing and available on Netflix. The unexpected creative chemistry
between the octogenarian new wave filmmaker and the thirtysomething artist is
wonderful to watch as they roam the French countryside meeting all sorts of
colorful characters and making art installations with them.

~~~
anderber
I hope that the Criterion Channel will pick up where Filmstruck left off with
Varda's filmography
([https://www.criterionchannel.com/](https://www.criterionchannel.com/)). MUBI
is also currently running a restrospective ([https://mubi.com/specials/adieu-
agnes-varda](https://mubi.com/specials/adieu-agnes-varda)).

------
_hardwaregeek
Faces Places is truly an amazing documentary. There's something so
effortlessly beautiful and humanistic in it that I love. Agnes manages to
grapple with her mortality and entire life in a calm yet emotional manner
that's just magnificent.

------
anderber
I love her films because they are so different and distinct. She seemed to
always be true to herself and her vision.

------
ArtWomb
Looks like a Lions Love available via archive. Trippy

[https://archive.org/details/LionsLove1969AgnsVarda](https://archive.org/details/LionsLove1969AgnsVarda)

